# A Good Beater



## redsquid2 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like to have a watch on backpacking excursions, and something I can wear when I'm mixing mortar and swimming and every damn thing imaginable.

So I like the Nixon Block and Scout.

I also think of the Wenger and Victorinox as being tough. Many of them have the rotating bezel, which I like. I've had quartz beater watches in the past, and my next one's likely to be quartz, though I am open to using an automatic.

Y'all have any ideas?

"Y'all" translates roughly to "you lot."


----------



## redsquid2 (Feb 13, 2009)

It doesn't have to be rated for SCUBA diving.

My past beater watches were an Armitron,

a Casio, and a Sharp, all digital, all cheap, and all pretty tough.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been recently thinking about the same, which watch for true beating. After all the reviews and comments I've read I think I'm going Casio. But I don't like all digital display so I think I'll get my self MTG series G-Shock which has analog display. They don't cost arm and leg either which is a plus for a watch that's anyway going to look like it's been throu desert storm after few years.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

O & W M5 or


----------



## redsquid2 (Feb 13, 2009)

Griff said:


> O & W M5


What is O & W?


----------



## redsquid2 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've gone and bought my new beater on ebay.

Make: Nixon

Model: The Block










$40.95/28.36 GBP, and free postage.


----------



## redsquid2 (Feb 13, 2009)

If I was really rich, my beater would look like this:










I love this thing. I mean, visually, it's a feast.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

redsquid2 said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > O & W M5
> ...


Ollech and Wajs, click the link 

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Ollech_Wajs.html


----------



## Charlie_Croker (Sep 30, 2007)

Victorinox make some lovely looking beaters and the quality appears to be very good. Interesting brand too, amalgamation of the founders mum's name and the chemical symbol for Stainless steel apparently. They also make clothes, which are pretty expensive.


----------

